# Another new addition to the "Fusion" family of Vanes From Duravane!



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I may like to try these out. Are they available to buy now and if so where?


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where can I get some?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

MAG00 said:


> I think I may like to try these out. Are they available to buy now and if so where?


They are still in the final testing and product packaging stage but will be availbale very shortly in your pro shop, keep in touch with your shop they will be ready very soon! They are called the 3 inch Fusions right now!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I to would really like to try them ..They look really good.. Cant wait...


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

When will a mini version of the Fusion come out?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

I think there may some that aim more toward foam and paper rather than fur in the near future!:wink:


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I hope they get them out soon. It's a real b&$*h to get clearance with the regular fusions.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you know the weight on them?


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

I love the original. I hope there is a mini coming.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Olink said:


> I hope they get them out soon. It's a real b&$*h to get clearance with the regular fusions.


Mine clear, but it is extremely close. I think I may like this 3" with a slightly lower profile.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

alfabuck said:


> Do you know the weight on them?


Yes, they weigh 8.1 grains each, the original Fusion is 7.2 grains each!


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

st2212 said:


> I love the original. I hope there is a mini coming.


Keep an eye for something in the near future!


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Mini's would be great!


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi All-

My company does all the marketing and PR for Norway Industries, makers of the Duravanes, StringTamer, Fusion Vanes, Etc. I was requested by the owners to clarify a few things on this thread. 

First, Norway is working on a 3" version of the Fusion vane. However, they are still in the beginning stages of development and not ready for market. The first prototype vanes literally came out the extrusion machine just about three weeks ago. With that being said, this should have never been shared with the public as we are still testing the vanes and working with shooters and pro staff (who were sent the 3" version in the strictest of confidence)to continue to build a better vane. 

Second, it is yet to be determined when this vane will be available based upon where we are in the development stages. It may be in the next few weeks or it could be just prior to the 2010 ATA show. A formal announcement will take place on the website as well as Archery Talk and myriad other forums and print publications once the vane is actually available. 

Lastly, thanks to all of you for your interest in these vanes. Although we are excited to see the enthusiastic response to the possibility of them being available, we're just not ready. Keep your eyes peeled for a press release in the future. Until then, thanks for your support. 

Best,
Tim Kent
Theory 13 Creative, LLC


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

osiris said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My company does all the marketing and PR for Norway Industries, makers of the Duravanes, StringTamer, Fusion Vanes, Etc. I was requested by the owners to clarify a few things on this thread.
> 
> ...





Chill man, it's just a vane. If you didn't want people to see it, you should have sent it to your shooters days before the release instead of months before.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

OOPS!!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Seems some miss the concern now that it is out many want it and yet it is not available. Maybe the next time the company will have those they give them to to "TEST" sign something because now many are looking for them. Everyone is looking for something lower profile and longer in a vane, here is one and though the posted said it would be at your pro shops soon that is not the case... And then might have to wait till 2010 might be too late and some might lose interest... Guess I will continue with my AAE Max Hunters... Since these are not available now or maybe even this year and buying others once you have enough just makes it hard to make another switch I went from Blazers to Max Hunters and now I need more so I will be buying another 100 pak in flo yellow and that last a long time so won't be trying these even if they become available sooner. Maybe some will understand why letting something out premature makes it hard when you can not get it!!!

Back to AAE Max Hunters... Nothing wrong with them but looking for something longer with that shield shape to them...

Maybe late 2010 if I need more vanes...

LFM


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

osiris said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My company does all the marketing and PR for Norway Industries, makers of the Duravanes, StringTamer, Fusion Vanes, Etc. I was requested by the owners to clarify a few things on this thread.
> 
> ...


I asked before I posted this and got permission!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

This thread alone was a great marketing idea. Let's give a little sneak peak...see if the masses like the idea before investing in the tooling and molds for a new vane. Brilliant!!!

I know I'll buy a thousand of these once they're available...mainly because I can't get clearance with the 2".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

LXCON3 said:


> Chill man, it's just a vane. If you didn't want people to see it, you should have sent it to your shooters days before the release instead of months before.


Are you being serious? Easy to say "chill" when you aren't the business that makes their living on "just a vane". In this industry, there is always someone lurking and looking to copy and capitolize on someone else's ideas and products - and if they can beat the originator to the punch even better.

New products have to be tested before going to market if the company is responsible enough to not want to release something that doesn't do as desired and/or advertised. "Shooters" as you say, sometimes are the testers. Obviously something was miscommunicated in this process. 

In response to LFM - signing a confidentiality agreement is not out of the norm for Norway and T-13 - I did it for the original Fusion vanes and was fortunate enough to be shooting/hunting with them the fall before their release and providing feedback for any tweaks or changes that might be made.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Are you being serious? Easy to say "chill" when you aren't the business that makes their living on "just a vane". In this industry, there is always someone lurking and looking to copy and capitolize on someone else's ideas and products - and if they can beat the originator to the punch even better.
> 
> New products have to be tested before going to market if the company is responsible enough to not want to release something that doesn't do as desired and/or advertised. "Shooters" as you say, sometimes are the testers. Obviously something was miscommunicated in this process.
> 
> In response to LFM - signing a confidentiality agreement is not out of the norm for Norway and T-13 - I did it for the original Fusion vanes and was fortunate enough to be shooting/hunting with them the fall before their release and providing feedback for any tweaks or changes that might be made.


Just a miscommunication, all has been cleared and taken care of!


----------

